# new to cobia, whats the best setup?



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

whats the best setup for cobia, rod, reel, lures, test,


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You will get about 3 million answers. 8' Kingfish rod, 14000 Spheros, 30# line and a handful of ding a ling jigs, different colors.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

before anybody answers further, what is your budget?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

mid range price


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

mid range can be so many different prices for people, but a good quality setup is a Penn 706z ($100) on a custom wrapped rod ($75 for cheap but you get what you pay for), 20 or 25lb test mono, couple ding a ling jigs in various colors.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Boat or pier?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

most likely pier but maybe sometimes boat


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks for the comment on ding a ling lures been using them since 1963 and they work good


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *atlast740 (1/16/2010)*thanks for the comment on ding a ling lures been using them since 1963 and they work good




There's THE man to ask, right there.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *atlast740 (1/16/2010)*thanks for the comment on ding a ling lures been using them since 1963 and they work good


Thats funny seeings how you were the first to make them, and are still in production.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

there is a set up for sale right now for 125.00....get it before its gone:clap

heres the link.... http://www.fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic503153-48-1.aspx


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

there is a lot of cobia jigs been made since then and they have come and gone --- there is still jig lures that people swear by everybody to there own preference but ill stick to the original ding a ling


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *atlast740 (1/16/2010)*there is a lot of cobia jigs been made since then and they have come and gone --- there is still jig lures that people swear by everybody to there own preference but ill stick to the original ding a ling


I'll tell you another secret, ajs and grouper inhale them also.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

9ft rod there are so many different blanks you just have to see what feels good to you. A Van staal or a 706 with 50lb power pro for the pier or 30lb mono in the boat.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

how would a mitchell 302 perform. i got onegetting some new paint and bout to get some new gear a manual bail and penn drag?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

That would do just fine. I personally dont like Mitchells all that much but there has sure been alot of Ling caught on them


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

i love my mitchells and have caught many good quality fish on them but i recently got a van staal so they may be put away 4 a while or used as just a back up


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Just so you'll know, these are pix of Frank Helton's 'Ding-a-Ling' jigs. They've caught more Cobia than probablyall other jigs combined. We, (Frank and SeaBit Tackle), are the only ones that make the "real" 'Ding-a-Ling' jig. We start sending'em out to tackle shops in P'cola andFWB (Pat's B&T) usually about February.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *SeaBit (1/16/2010)*Just so you'll know, these are pix of Frank Helton's 'Ding-a-Ling' jigs. They've caught more Cobia than probablyall other jigs combined. We, (Frank and SeaBit Tackle), are the only ones that make the "real" 'Ding-a-Ling' jig. We start sending'em out to tackle shops in P'cola andFWB (Pat's B&T) usually about February.


:clap:clap....these are what I look to get!!!! when I come down.


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

bill that want b a problem just let me know and ill wrap u up some or get my son in law to do it for u


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

9 ft rod, any blank that feels good[it needs to have some backbone], 706 or 302 with a manual

50 lb popwer pro or 25-30lb mono

i dont have a problem with a ding a ling lures but they are a little light and you want something a little bit heavier on the pier like 3 or 3 1/2 oz.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *atlast740 (1/16/2010)*bill that want b a problem just let me know and ill wrap u up some or get my son in law to do it for u


Thanks Frank....I don't mind getting them from the bait shops in the area...I like supporting the local shopswhen I'm down:clap


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

how about some pic of your setups?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

So that's where those jigs come from.:doh. They work so good I thought they just magically appeared @ the tackle shop!


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

If only it was that easy....:hotsun


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Every cobia I ever caught on the pier was on a Helton head...in fact just got 9 from the legend himself today! Best setup AS1088 VS250 25lb Momoi 60lb leader and an Orange Ding a ling jig....oh yea and a first shot helps. Ben you got that VS yet?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i have to make about 150 more dollars and ican get it

i cant wait...

these lures have really paid off this year!!!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I saw Frank Helton "The living Legend," tie on a jig other than a ding-a-ling last year. Some goofy guy from Texas traded him jigs cuz he thought his was jinxed. The perfect setup for a cobia tends to be the last one you want to catch one on in the boat.


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

think u better get ur chit straight before u start telling things. first of all tyhe guy from texas wasnt goofy he is chris better known as texOIP and both lures was ding a lings


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't worry frank...that's lee...he is just bustin my balls about being indecisive about my jigs. Yes the lure u r most confident with is the best...and it is guaranteed that you will hook a monster cobe on the worst rod and reel on the boat everytime!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Frank, chill out man, don't get your blood pressure up. I'm just messin with you and chris. Every year chris goes through the same crap, tieing on a half dozen jigs cuz each one's jinxed, meanwhile Thomas and Billy catch fish on the most hanous jigs I've ever seen. I'm lookin forward to hearing more of your cobia tales in 2010. I still say you should write a book!


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

All he'd have to do to write a book is compile all the newspaper and magazine articles written about him. It'd be a best seller!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *SeaBit (1/16/2010)*All he'd have to do to write a book is compile all the newspaper and magazine articles written about him. It'd be a best seller!


Wow


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>All he'd have to do to write a book is compile all the newspaper and magazine articles written about him. It'd be a best seller!


I'd buy it for sure


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

I've never caught a "Cobra"! I have caught plenty what some call Ling! Cobia means your a tourist Boat fishermen! Just kidding, Kinda. We call them Ling, Lemons, Flat heads, Brownies, Floating turds, Etc. Cobias are the official name for them.But the fish is the same. Whats left of them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for educating us on the Ling terminology...I thought everyone was talking about two different fish...


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *[email protected] (1/17/2010)*Thanks for educating us on the Ling terminology...I thought everyone was talking about two different fish...


 Finnaly, Your catching on! oh yea, have you caughta cobiaoff a pier yet? Just asking.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *King Crab (1/17/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *[email protected] (1/17/2010)*Thanks for educating us on the Ling terminology...I thought everyone was talking about two different fish...
> ...


Why fish off the pier when you can fish off boats? Just wondering. I know that probally 80 to 90% of the guys on the pier would go cobia fishing on a boat if they had the chance. One guy already said that a few post back.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Do not forget to tip your jig with a piece of squid.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *King Crab (1/17/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *[email protected] (1/17/2010)*Thanks for educating us on the Ling terminology...I thought everyone was talking about two different fish...
> ...


You can catch cobia off the pier? dang...I got to try that!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *[email protected] (1/17/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *King Crab (1/17/2010)*
> ...


i hear ya on htat.. WHO WOULDA EVER THUNK IT?!?!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (1/17/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *King Crab (1/17/2010)*
> ...


Becasue it is a rush. Catching oen off the pier doesnt even compare to catching one in a boat its soo much better! I do fish boats alot as well but a there is nothing like catching one off the pier


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

> *Freespool (1/17/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Pinksnappercatcher (1/17/2010)*
> ...


 Exactly! Catch 1 off a pier, a decent 1. Boats is no way the same.


----------



## sailfish123 (Dec 3, 2015)

bbarton13 said:


> whats the best setup for cobia, rod, reel, lures, test,


imho i would get a kingfish pier rod which you can buy at half hitch or a custom rod is meant for 3-5 oz baits which a ding a ling is my favorite with a durable reel that holds at least 275 yards of 20-25# ande mono like a van staal 250 or if you are on a budget a penn 706z is hard to beat at a price around $200.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Damn, you managed to dig one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sailfish123 (Dec 3, 2015)

wow dude i just clicked on your channel for youtube and realized I watch your videos all the time. keep up the good work!

bbarton13


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

I think I'm good on cobia rods and reel advice now. This thread was started 5 years ago. After going to the pier during cobia season and not having a empty spot on the rail, i gave up and bought a kayak and never looked back!


----------

